# WOW !!! HCigar VT250S



## KZOR (27/4/17)

Was not a fan of the VT250 but the "S" edition will defo become part of my collection. 
Love this especially the 2-battery option.
At last a twinkie look i like. 
http://www.hcigar.com/index.php/Product/view/id/755.html#.WQGTpmmGOUk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (27/4/17)

Nice find @KZOR . That looks like a decent mod.


----------



## KZOR (27/4/17)




----------



## Effjh (27/4/17)

Power Ranger mod!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## kev mac (28/4/17)

KZOR said:


> Was not a fan of the VT250 but the "S" edition will defo become part of my collection.
> Love this especially the 2-battery option.
> At last a twinkie look i like.
> http://www.hcigar.com/index.php/Product/view/id/755.html#.WQGTpmmGOUk
> ...


That yellow has Bee's name all over it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

